# What are Pontiac Car Makes...



## Jackdavid (Jul 6, 2012)

Pontiac is a marque of automobile produced by General Motors and sold in the United States, Canada and Mexico from 1926 to the present. In the GM brand lineup, Pontiac is a mid-level brand featuring a more sporting, performance-driving experience for a reasonable price, and a youthful feel to its advertising.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pontiac is no longer in business as of Oct 31 2010.


----------

